# H8 ALLEGHENY 2-6-6-6



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got this information from Accucraft this afternoon

H8 ALLEGHENY2-6-6-6
1:32 SCALE, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM

Here is a new one that is in works.

What do you think about this one? 

The debate as to which is the largest steam locomotive ever built goes on to this day.

Its always been between Union Pacific’s Big Boy and the C&O Allegheny!

The figures of weight and size are bounced around by who ever happens to feel the need!


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

The entry has been changed on the Accucraft web site. it now shows the H-8 will be offered in live steam as well as electric! 

http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=168 

Mike


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam53 on 20 Dec 2010 10:11 PM 
Just got this information from Accucraft this afternoon

H8 ALLEGHENY2-6-6-6
1:32 SCALE, ELECTRIC & LIVE STEAM

Here is a new one that is in works.

What do you think about this one? 

The debate as to which is the largest steam locomotive ever built goes on to this day.

Its always been between Union Pacific’s Big Boy and the C&O Allegheny!

The figures of weight and size are bounced around by who ever happens to feel the need!















Mark 

Forget about weight or size...I'd rather seen other big locomotive (if a company had the desire, though at this point it will not happen) to have been the choice: N&W Y6 series (2-8-8-2). These engines were simply the best of the breed, capable of high tractive effort and yet able to pull at up to 50 mph. They could be run in either the efficient "compound" mode as well as in the "stump-pulling" simple-expansion mode where they could generate an astonishing 166,000 pounds of pulling force. The H-8 tractive could exert 110,200 pounds of tractive effort. This means that Accucraft has once again to face a direct comparison with Aster (even at the lower price) it better be up to the task!


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You can crawl up inside the cab of the real C&O 1601 at The Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn, outside Detroit.

And while you are there you can sit in the Montgomery, Alabama city bus from which Rosa Parks was ejected, or see the car in which President John Kennedy was assassinated. 


You can also see http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM6VRP_Lincolns_Chair_The_Henry_Ford_Museum_Dearborn_MIthe chair in which President Lincoln was sitting when he was shot by John Wilkes Booth--the real chair. If you want to see a replica you will have to go to the Smithsonian.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow - I think the sparky price has gone up threefold since Accucraft originally announced their intention to build this engine. While I can easily imagine shelling out $7K under the right circumstances (like having a job!), spending that much on an electric is hard for me to fathome.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 21 Dec 2010 04:22 PM 
Wow - I think the sparky price has gone up threefold since Accucraft originally announced their intention to build this engine. While I can easily imagine shelling out $7K under the right circumstances (like having a job!), spending that much on an electric is hard for me to fathome. Actually, the "right circumstances" should included the correct valve gearing: _*Baker!!*_ for the money.

As for discussions of Great American Steam Locomotives (articulated)


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles & Ryan and ALL - I received a notification e-mail this morning from Lorenz Schug about the impending arrival of the AccuCraft steam Allegheny. He is a very fine guy all-round, but has, for many years, laboured under the misapprehension that I have $$$ like this to spend on stuff other than trying to fill up my yawning gas-tanks. 

For the foreseeable future I'll have to look at my H0 Rivarossi version and squint. 

Best to all 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

It is a huge beast ! The more increase of size the more expensive they are although they are true pieces of technical art









cheers Joe 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is going to be a awsome model when it arrives.

This is my 2nd favorate steam loco and i would luv to have one,

But 6500.00 is to Rich for my blood


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Here y'are - 

Dear Customer, 

we are proud to announce the Production of the new Accucraft Allegheny in Live Steam and electric, Gauge one, scale 1:32. This loco will only be build on order in a limited edition. If you are interested please send us our order by e-mail. We can offer 3 different Alleghenys, the MSRP for the Live Steam version is 7273,- Euro. Please note that Aster took 28000,- Euro for there Allegheny in 2004 so ours would be a great selling loco. A PDF-Flyer can be download for free from our server at following link: 

http://www.accucraft.de/Flyer/ACL_H8_ALLEGHENY.pdf 

So those of you with the inclination, go for it. 

Or not, as the case may be. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dampfmaschinenjoe1967 on 22 Dec 2010 07:05 AM 
It is a huge beast ! The more increase of size the more expensive they are although they are true pieces of technical art









cheers Joe 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Joe
If the Accucraft H-8 offering were truly "technological art" or museum quality then the proper valve gear would be Baker and thus attracting more of the gauge one hobbyists at a price 1/3 that of other outstanding production offers (Aster, Fine Art Models):


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You can craw up inside the cab of the real C&O 1601 

If you are further east, you can crawl in the cab of C&O 1604 on the actual C&O Railroad - well, the B&O RR Museum in Baltimore these days.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the proper valve gear would be Baker 
Charles, 

I've always been curious - what's the difference between Walshaerts and Baker valve gear? They look pretty similar.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 22 Dec 2010 08:15 AM 
the proper valve gear would be Baker 
Charles, 

I've always been curious - what's the difference between Walshaerts and Baker valve gear? They look pretty similar. Valve Gear reference


Basically, the advantage was: In most linkage mechanisms, a sliding joint will be the source of most problems. The Baker valve gear did not have any slider/block joints


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I do learn from all of you. 

Looks like they will be in late 2011. So how many do you want? 

Tac ... Start saving the $$'s


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Now, if it had been the SP&S #700, or, at a pinch, the ATSF's #3751, I just might have been interested, but apart from having the H0 Rivarossi model, I don't think so.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, the "right circumstances" should included the correct valve gearing: Baker!! for the money.Talked to Cliff today and asked him about the valve gear. He confirmed that the model will be supplied with Baker valve gear. The "Walshaerts" spec in the web page is a typo.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
Thanks, too bad they did not get rid of the "typo" photo with the wrong valve gearing.
The other question yet to be answered is whether or not the setup with be with proper working gear, not the inside admission setup. If you find out let us know.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got the Corrected Allegheny Sales Sheet tonight in a email.

SPECIFICATIONS
Scale/Gauge:1:32 / 45 mm
Mini. Radius:10 ft.
Construction:Brass & Stainless Steel
Dimensions:47.75 in. (1213 mm) x 4.25 in. (108 mm) x 6.3 in. (160 mm)
Weight:31 lbs. (14.1 kg)


ELECTRIC:
- 0~24 V DC, Pittman motors
- Brass and stainless steel construction
- Fine scale model with operating lights, working
couplers, ball bearing tender wheels and much more
- Sound ready or w/ factory installed sound
- $6,500.00 (Sound ready)
$6,900.00 (with factory installed sound)

LIVE STEAM:
- Butane gas fired
- Four cylinders, D-valve, Baker valve gear,
Double safety valve, Axle water pump,
Hand operated water pump in tender,
W ater drain valve, Water level glass, Super heater,
Pressure gauge, Adjustable hydrostatic lubricator,
R /C ready.
- $7,000.00

ORDER INFORMATION
- AL 98-411 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Early Version in 1941 C&O #1601
- AL 98-412 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Early Version in 1941 C&O #1601 w/ Sound
- AL 98-413 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Late Version in 1948 C&O #1647
- AL 98-414 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Late Version in 1948 C&O #1647 w/ Sound
- AL 98-415 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Virginian #900
- AL 98-416 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Virginian #900 w/ Phoenix Sound
- AL 97-411 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Early Version in 1941 C&O #1601, Butane Fired, Live Steam
- AL 97-413 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Late Version in 1948 C&O #1647, Butane Fired, Live Steam
- AL 97-415 A llegheny 2-6-6-6, Virginian #900, Butane Fired, Live Steam


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive much so with the "road warrior" look:


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats a Awsome picture Charles.

Its an impressive locomotive, that for sure.


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwwwww No, please no!
I'll have to stop eating for a year now! And I love my food.








I'll have to sell everything except the SP trio and a Shay or two and a Climax.
Oh woe is me!




Of course I'll have to order the Virginian #900 version.


----------

